# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Julho 2012



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jul 2012 às 00:02)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Dan (1 Jul 2012 às 11:06)

Bom dia

O mês de Julho começa com uma madrugada bem fresca por aqui.

Alguns valores desta manhã:
Bragança IM: 5,1ºC
Bragança ESA: 4,1ºC

Eu registei uma mínima de 6,4ºC (o valor mais baixo para um mês de Julho desde 2006)

Por agora algumas nuvens altas e 17,6ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Jul 2012 às 13:21)

Boas Tardes! 

Por aqui Julho começou com uma mínima bem fresquinha, de *10.3ºC*, registada às 05:34.

Neste momento, céu limpo e uma temperatura de *22.3ºC*.


----------



## Fil (1 Jul 2012 às 16:44)

Boas, aqui registei uma mínima de 7,2ºC que é a mais baixa para o mês de Julho desde que tomo registos.

Por agora sol e 21,2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2012 às 17:18)

Boa tarde .

Hoje o céu apresentou-se limpo...e continua,depois de uma noite fresquinha ,hoje o ambiente mais morno...espero que não haja exageros ,a brisa hoje pouco se têm mostrado,agora pela tarde,com 27.4ºC.


----------



## Serrano (1 Jul 2012 às 18:23)

23ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma máxima de 24.9ºC e de uma mínima de 9.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2012 às 19:16)

Boas,nuvens altas chegando e o vento foi-se ,ambiente ainda na rua morno,com 27.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.1ºC / 28.0ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jul 2012 às 21:41)

Boas, aqui foi um dia de sol com vento moderado 

*Temp. 16.3ºC
HR 63%
Pressão 1026 hPa
Vento 4.3 km/h de W
Minima 5.9ºC 
Máxima 27.2ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Jul 2012 às 23:15)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo. o vento soprou moderado durante a tarde. 

temperaturas: 

10.4ºC de minima e 25.0ºC de maxima


actuais: 

ceu limpo, vento fraco e sigo com uns frecos 16.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2012 às 00:34)

Boas,ao segundo dia do corrente mês,o dia começa...não tão fresco,como nas ultimas três noites ,ontem ao fim de tarde...a brisa chegou e ajudou a temperatura a descer rápidamente,neste momento o vento mais fraco de NWN,com 18.4ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Jul 2012 às 11:50)

Ontem por aqui tive uma mínima de 9,4ºC.

As casas por fim já arrefeceram o suficiente pra se poder dormir em condições.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Jul 2012 às 14:49)

Por Viseu, o dia nasceu com o céu perfeitamente limpo, ambiente fresco e vento fraco.
Neste momento, mantém-se uma tarde alegremente solarenga, um ambiente mais ameno e o vento é constante e moderado de NW.

Atuais 26,2ºC e 25%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2012 às 15:49)

Boa tarde .

A manhã,foi de actividades ao ar livre...já dei para ,fazer o corte há relva no jardim ,desde o meio da manhã,que a temperatura têm vindo a subir bem...hoje o ambiente já mais têmperado...quando volta o ,os primeiros levar com o ,é sempre os mesmos ,com céu limpo e o vento desde logo pela manhã de SES e fraco,com 31.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2012 às 18:33)

Boas,o ambiente por aqui,ainda ,com vento ainda fraco de SSE ...é só ar quente,com 31.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.2ºC / 32.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2012 às 19:46)

O vento por aqui,já se faz sentir de WNW...estava a ver que não ,já vai descendo a temperatura,com 29.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Jul 2012 às 19:56)

Céu limpo, muito sol, e vento moderado a forte de W/NW.

Atuais 24,1ºC e 35%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2012 às 22:50)

Boas,noite de lua grande  e a ainda com uma temperatura tropical,com brisa a correr de WNW...dá sinal de alguma frescura na rua ,com 22.3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Jul 2012 às 09:08)

Bom dia. Por cá, o dia nasceu ameno, e com céu nublado/nevoeiro, que parece não querer dissipar.
O vento é fraco ou nulo.

Atual 16,7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2012 às 15:23)

Boa tarde .

Esta noite,já foi semi-fresca...com vento fraco de NNW,hoje o dia,já se apresentou mais ,pelas 9h já com uma temperatura de 24.8ºC ...de meter inveja ao pessoal do litoral ...quentinho ,com céu limpo e o ventou rodou para SWW moderado pelas 12h,com 33.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2012 às 18:00)

Boas,por aqui já rola e moderado a brisa de WNW ...já vai ajudando a limpar o ar quente,com boa descida na temperatura ,com 30.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.3ºC / 33.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2012 às 22:21)

Boas,brisa forte de NW...e uma boa noite na rua ,com 20.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2012 às 23:53)

O vento continua moderado com rajadas de WNW...e agora fresco,com 18.8ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jul 2012 às 11:22)

Aqui no geral mínimas têm sido em torno dos 15ºC e máximas dos 30ºC.

Tempo bastante agradável e de verão


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2012 às 12:38)

Boa tarde .

Hoje,ambiente na rua mais suave...por enquanto,a brisa de NW continua...mas neste momento fraca,com céu limpo e a marcar 26.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2012 às 15:04)

Boas,hoje o IM dá 29.0ºC para aqui ...está perto,com 28.6ºC e o vento a ficar moderado de WNW,com algumas nuvens baixas a chegar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2012 às 17:27)

Boas,e o vento moderado de WNW,já não deixou subir mais a temperatura,agora mais forte com rajadas e a baixar a temperatura bem...ar mais fresco ,com muito sol e com 26.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.4ºC / 28.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Jul 2012 às 21:18)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu nublado, principalmente da parte da manha. 
o veno soprou moderado da parte da tarde. 

temperaturas de hoje: 

15.7ºC de minima
27.5ºC de maxima

actuais: 

ceu pouco nubldao, vento fraco e sigo com 17.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2012 às 22:13)

Boas,a brisa continua forte...ambiente fresco hoje ,com 17.7ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Jul 2012 às 22:17)

Boa noite. 

Por Viseu, o dia amanheceu nublado e com tempo ameno, mas nunca choveu. A partir do final da manhã, começaram a haver algumas abertas, e pelo meio da tarde já o céu se tornara pouco nublado.

O vento foi constante do quadrante W/N, moderado a forte, com menor intensidade pela manhã.

Atuais 16,5ºC(mínima atual) e 60%HR, com máxima de 24,1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Jul 2012 às 22:45)

Boas, por aqui houve umas abertas no final da tarde mas já está muito nublado.

*Temp. 16.6ºC
HR 75%
Pressão 1023 hPa
Vento 3.6 km/h de W*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2012 às 22:51)

Por aqui está um vendaval...nas serras altas de Oleiros e Prôenca-a-Nova,a esta hora,deve meter medo ...o vento,com 17.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2012 às 00:07)

A noite vai ficando fresca ,com 15.8ºC.


----------



## Norther (5 Jul 2012 às 08:34)

Bom dia estão 12.9ºC com céu limpo
57% HR
1016 hpa
vento fraco de NW

a mínima foi de 9.5ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Jul 2012 às 11:49)

boas

manha fresquinha por aqui... o ceu esta nublado e sigo sem vento e  com 22.3ºC


----------



## Dan (5 Jul 2012 às 12:46)

um dia ventoso e com alguma nebulosidade. Mínima de 10,2ºC.

Por agora céu nublado a oeste e 19,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2012 às 17:38)

Boa tarde.

O dia de hoje...foi o mais fresco deste mês ,hoje a brisa ainda não parou...muito moderada,céu limpo ,com 24.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.7ºC / 26.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Jul 2012 às 21:31)

boas

tarde de ceu nublaado, mas com muito sol... o vento apareceu e soprou fraco durante a tarde... 

temperaturas: 

11.9ºC minima
25.6ºC de maxima

actuais: vai arrefecendo com o ceu nublado e vento fraco... sigo com 17.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2012 às 22:30)

Boas,por aqui continua uma boa noite...para arejar a casa ,brisa mais fraca com 17.4ºC,bem bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2012 às 13:42)

Boa tarde .

Hoje sem brisa...por enquanto ...ambiente na rua vai aquecendo,com 26.9ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jul 2012 às 14:56)

Dias de autêntica primavera, de dia agradável e de noite fresco com muito vento por vezes durante o dia todo.

Máximas têm rondado os 25ºC/26ºC e mínimas os 13ºC/14ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2012 às 15:06)

Boas,céu limpo e falta de brisa ,com 27.9ºC


----------



## N_Fig (6 Jul 2012 às 19:07)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,céu limpo e falta de brisa ,com 27.9ºC



lol, quem te vir a queixar-se do calor com temperaturas dessas pensa que tu vives no litoral, isso até deve estar abaixo do normal para Castelo Branco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2012 às 00:24)

Boas,céu limpo e com a noite apresentar-se fresca,brisa de NW,com 16.8ºC.

Dados de ontem 12.4ºC / 28.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Jul 2012 às 09:52)

Por Viseu chove moderado. Esta apanhou-me de surpresa!

Atuais 16,6ºC e 75%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Jul 2012 às 10:30)

A chuva entretanto foi abrandando e acabou por cessar. Acumularam-se uns 0,5mm que não estava nada à espera...


----------



## Dan (7 Jul 2012 às 11:03)

Bom dia

Chuva fraca e 18,7ºC.

Mínima de 13,4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Jul 2012 às 13:43)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de céu encoberto, e choveu nas primeiras horas da manha... não ha vento e sigo com 23.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2012 às 17:11)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui continua um verão há maneirinha ...nada de infernos e escaldões ,pela manhã ainda foi algo nublado e continua uma temperatura agradavel para o passeio...muito bom ,neste momento muita brisa e poucas nuvens,com 24.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2012 às 18:49)

Boas,por aqui o céu já é totalmente limpo e o ambiente vai-se suavizando ...brisa a correr e com 23.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.3ºC / 26.3ºC.


----------



## Serrano (7 Jul 2012 às 18:53)

Máxima de 23.4ºC no Sarzedo e mínima de 13.5ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jul 2012 às 21:32)

Bem, já apanhei uma constipação. Hoje ainda cairam umas pingas mas depressa se deu lugar ao céu limpo.

Mínima de 12,8ºC e máxima de 22,6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2012 às 21:55)

Boas,tudo calmo ...com 17.6ºC e uma ligeira brisa.


----------



## Dan (8 Jul 2012 às 11:56)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 20,8ºC.

Mínima de 9,3ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Jul 2012 às 13:42)

Boas, ontem ainda choveu *0.2 mm* , hoje céu limpo 

*Temp. 28.2ºC
HR 35%
Pressão 1021 hPa
Vento 2.9 km/h de W*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2012 às 16:06)

Boa tarde 

Por aqui...hoje...céu limpo e ambiente mais quente com 30.7ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## Serrano (8 Jul 2012 às 17:05)

25.1ºC no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2012 às 19:05)

Boas,continuação de céu limpo e vento de SW,com 29.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.2ºC / 31.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Jul 2012 às 19:06)

boas

por aqui o dia foi morno, com vento moderado desde o inicio da tarde... 

temperaturas:
11.7ºC de minima 
25.1ºC de máxima

atuais: céu limpo vento moderado e sigo com 23.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2012 às 22:41)

Boas,por aqui já com um ambiente mais favorável ...com 19.6ºC e a brisa a correr .


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Jul 2012 às 23:18)

tudo calmo por aqui, o vento já parou, o ceu esta limpo e sigo com 17.0ºC


----------



## Z13 (9 Jul 2012 às 10:33)

Bom dia!

De regresso de umas merecidas férias, devo destacar que na minha ausência a minha estação registou mais uma máxima absoluta (*37,6ºC* a 26 de Junho) e curiosamente, uma mínima de 5,4ºC na mesma semana...


Hoje, temos o céu limpo e *22,2ºC*

A mínima desta noite foi de *11,1ºC*


----------



## Dan (9 Jul 2012 às 11:29)

Z13 disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> De regresso de umas merecidas férias, devo destacar que na minha ausência a minha estação registou mais uma máxima absoluta (*37,6ºC* a 26 de Junho) e curiosamente, uma mínima de 5,4ºC na mesma semana...
> 
> ...



Foi um mês de extremos. A estação do IM registou um novo máximo para o mês de Junho com 37,3ºC (anterior máximo 37,2ºC em 1968).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2012 às 11:38)

Bom dia .

Depois de mais uma noite fresca ...neste momento céu limpo e um sol já quentinho,hoje já promete aquecer mais um bocadinho ,com 25.8ºC e vento fraco de WNW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2012 às 14:45)

Boas,céu limpo e algum vento de SW...ambiente vai aquecendo ,com 29.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2012 às 18:50)

Boas,por aqui,final de tarde excelente com a brisa já a correr desde as 15h...que bem sabe  ...céu limpo e a marcar 26.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.8ºC / 29.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Jul 2012 às 22:16)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu encoberto da parte da manha, ficando gradualmente pouco nublado ao longo da tarde... 
o vento soprou fraco a moderado entre o meio da tarde e o inicio da noite... 

temperaturas: 
15.2ºC de minima 
26.2ºC de máxima

atuais: céu limpo, vento fraco e sigo com 16.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2012 às 22:19)

Boas,por aqui a noite já vai fresca...há que aproveitar enquanto dura ,este bom tempo,algum dia vai acabar ,com 17.6º e brisa com fartura .


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Jul 2012 às 07:55)

boas

por aqui o dia começa com céu encoberto por neblina, não ha vento e sigo com 15.4ºC


----------



## Z13 (10 Jul 2012 às 12:17)

O dia começou bastante nublado por Bragança, com uma mínima de *9,9ºC*


Neste momento já temos o céu praticamente limpo e *22,5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2012 às 14:27)

Boa tarde .

Céu limpo e uma temperatura ainda amena ,com 27.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2012 às 16:38)

Boas,céu limpo e já com uma ligeira brisa de WNW ,com 28.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2012 às 18:37)

Boas,por aqui a brisa já mais forte ,com 26.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.2ºC / 29.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Jul 2012 às 21:33)

boas

por aqui o tempo só abriu por volta do meio dia, tornando-se pouco nublado ao longo do dia... o vento soprou moderado durante a tarde. 

extremos: 

15.4ºC de minima 
26.3ºC de máxima 

atuais: 
céu limpo, o vento sopra agora fraco e sigo com 17.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2012 às 22:12)

Boas,por aqui a noite vai ficando fresquinha ,com 17.7ºC e brisa fresca de WNW.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Jul 2012 às 07:30)

bom dia

o dia chega com o céu encoberto, sem vento e com 14.0ºC de temperatura...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2012 às 14:50)

Boa tarde .

Por aqui,dia de verão ...céu limpo e já com uma ligeira brisa de WNW,com 27.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2012 às 18:26)

Boas,por aqui a brisa já em força ,com 27.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.5ºC / 28.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Jul 2012 às 19:17)

Boas, algum vento

*Temp. 22.3ºC
HR 46%
Pressão 1026 hPa
Vento 5.8 km/h de NW*


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Jul 2012 às 21:29)

boas

de manha a neblina durou ate ao meio dia, de tarde o ceu ja esteve praticamente limpo. 
o vento soprou fraco durante a tarde...

extremos: 
11.9ºC de minima 
24.5ºC de maxima

atuais: céu limpo, vento fraco e sigo já com uns frescos 17.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2012 às 21:40)

Boas,por aqui,com um final de tarde de ambiente agradável ...fresquinho ...é que é bom,com 20.4ºC e com a brisa a correr.


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Jul 2012 às 21:51)

Boas, o vento está desagradável
*
Temp. 16.7ºC
HR 65%
Pressão 1029 hPa
Vento 2.9 km/h de W *

*Maxima 27.8ºC
Minima 11.7ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Jul 2012 às 07:32)

bom dia

hoje o dia amanheceu com muito sol, ao contrario dos últimos dias que amanhecem chatos... não ha vento e sigo com 18.3ºC


----------



## Z13 (12 Jul 2012 às 10:27)

Bom dia!

Céu limpo pelo nordeste transmontano, manhã fresca e agradável, mínima de *8,9ºC*


Actuais *19,9ºC* e *32%* de hr


----------



## Z13 (12 Jul 2012 às 11:33)

Ontem tivemos uma manhã fresca, com Macedo de Cavaleiros a destacar-se com uma mínima de *+2,8ºC*...

Há muitos dias de Fevereiro que ficam acima!!!!


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jul 2012 às 13:45)

Z13 disse:


> Ontem tivemos uma manhã fresca, com Macedo de Cavaleiros a destacar-se com uma mínima de *+2,8ºC*...
> 
> Há muitos dias de Fevereiro que ficam acima!!!!



Eu fui ver agora os gráficos de observações, e essa estação tinha menos de 7ºC às 14h, não poderá estar avariada?


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Jul 2012 às 14:42)

N_Fig disse:


> Eu fui ver agora os gráficos de observações, e essa estação tinha menos de 7ºC às 14h, não poderá estar avariada?



Parece-me impossível uma situação dessas...certamente algum problema com a referida estação...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2012 às 18:47)

Boa tarde .

Por aqui...estava visto,que hoje o ambiente...era para aquecer ...e aqueceu ,céu limpo e a brisa querer aparecer,espero que não demore muito ,com 31.2ºC ainda .

Dados de hoje 14.2ºC / 32.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Jul 2012 às 20:37)

boas

dia de céu limpo, com algum vento durante a tarde... 

temperaturas de hoje: 

10.4ºC de minima

26.2ºC de máxima

atuais: céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas, algum vento, embora muito fraquinho e sigo com 19.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2012 às 21:44)

Boas,céu limpo e brisa pouca moderada de WNW,ainda com uma temperatura tropical de 22.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2012 às 23:24)

Boas,com 19.6ºC e brisa ligeira agora mais NWN .


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Jul 2012 às 07:21)

bom dia

por aqui o dia começa com muito sol, sem vento e sigo com 18.0ºC de temperatura...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2012 às 10:46)

Bom dia .

Dia de céu limpo e já com ambiente morno...hoje promete ser mais um dia de ,já com 26.2ºC e vento fraco de W.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2012 às 12:01)

Vai aquecendo a fornalha na rua ,com 28.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2012 às 15:06)

Boas,por aqui ligeiramente ...para o pessoal do litoral,se quiserem...eu dispenso par aì uns graus de temperatura ,para mim chega e sobra ,com 30.9ºC e já alguma brisa,a brisa é que eu não dispenso ...já há por aì muita.


----------



## Z13 (13 Jul 2012 às 16:37)

Boa tarde,

por aqui o dia vai estando parcialmente nublado, mas quente.

*22,9ºC* e *37%*


Mínima de *13,8ºC* esta manhã.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Jul 2012 às 17:15)

Por Viseu, hoje foi o primeiro dia nos últimos tempos em que nasceu solarengo e sem sol logo pela manhã. 

Entretanto, o céu foi aumentando de nebulosidade a partir do fim da manhã, atingindo um pico por volta das 14h, e regressando a pouco nublado.
O vento é moderado, por vezes em rajadas, do quadrante W.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2012 às 19:16)

Boas,por aqui a brisa...já vai limpando o ar quente ,tambem que sabe ,com 26.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.8ºC / 31.0ºC .


----------



## camrov8 (13 Jul 2012 às 19:18)

será que só chove aqui


----------



## Dan (13 Jul 2012 às 20:05)

Chuva fraca e 19,4ºC por aqui.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Jul 2012 às 21:41)

ºoas

por aqui o dia foi de sol tornando-se nublado ao final da tarde, e com algum vento durante  a tarde... 

extremos: 10
10.4ºC de minima.
26ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu nublado, vento fraco e sigo com 19.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2012 às 22:12)

Boas,a brisa agora mais sossegada...fim de tarde foi um vendaval ...rajada máxima de 40km/h,a temperatura vai descendo devagar,com 19.5ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jul 2012 às 11:50)

Ontem, ao final da tarde(20h) começou a encobrir totalmente, e já pelas 22h30 chovia muito fraco.

Hoje, o dia acordou com céu pouco nublado, mas meio esbranquiçado, vento moderado a forte de NW/W, e temperatura na casa dos 12ºC de mínima

Atual 19,7ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Jul 2012 às 14:22)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de céu nublado, tornando-se limpo.... o vento sopra fraquinho.. e sigo com 24.2ºC


----------



## Serrano (14 Jul 2012 às 14:54)

Algum vento no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a assinalar 23ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2012 às 16:59)

Boa tarde .

Dia de céu limpo e ambiente morno...neste momento já com brisa ,com 27.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.3ºC / 28.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2012 às 19:48)

Boas,brisa mais fraca ,ainda com 24.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2012 às 21:27)

Boas,por aqui o bom tempo está para acabar...já com ambiente na rua muito bom ...mas parece que já está por horas...vou ter o regresso do mau tempo ,com 20.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Jul 2012 às 23:12)

tarde amena por aqui, com vento moderado ao final da tarde... 

temperaturas: 

13.2ºC de minima 
25.3ºC de máxima

atuais: céu limpo, vento fraco e sigo com 16.0ºC


----------



## Z13 (15 Jul 2012 às 01:22)

Por Bragança vai arrefecendo...

*13,3ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Jul 2012 às 11:56)

Boas, tempo quente 

*Temp. 27.3ºC
HR 27%
Pressão 1027 hPa
Vento 7.2 Km/h de NE*


----------



## Dan (15 Jul 2012 às 14:59)

Mais uma manhã fresca com um registo de 8,9ºC de temperatura mínima.

Outros valores mínimos desta manhã aqui em Bragança: 
Bragança IM: 7,7ºC
Bragança ESA: 6,3ºC

As localidades espanholas aqui próximas registaram também mínimas baixas esta manhã. Destaque para o valor de 0,6ºC na Puebla de Sanábria.


----------



## Serrano (15 Jul 2012 às 16:59)

27ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma mínima de 12.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2012 às 17:18)

Boa tarde .

Hora ai está o gajo ...desta vez não livre dele ...lá tenho que me esconder no escuro durante o dia ,com céu limpo e vento fraco,hoje ainda não há brisa ,com 32.2ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Jul 2012 às 18:27)

boas

dia de sol, mas com vento fraco a moderado desde o inicio da tarde... o que não ajudou a subir muito a temperatura...  sigo com 26.9ºC 

temperaturas de hoje: 

11.8º C de minima 
27.2º C de máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2012 às 19:00)

Boas,por aqui ainda é só ar quente ...com 31.7ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 15.6ºC / 32.2ºC .


----------



## Geiras (15 Jul 2012 às 19:16)

31ºC na Lousa, Castelo Branco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2012 às 20:03)

Por aqui ainda de fornalha acessa ...olha falta que faz cá a brisa ,com 30.3ºC e vento .


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Jul 2012 às 21:41)

boas

por aqui esta tudo calmo, com o céu limpo sem vento e com uns agradáveis 21.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2012 às 23:11)

Boas,por aqui ainda com uns tropicais 24.9ºC  e vento fraco de NWN


----------



## Norther (16 Jul 2012 às 00:01)

Boa noite estão 18.8ºC com céu limpo
25% HR 
1022 hpa 
vento fraco de NE

máxima foi de 31.5ºC


----------



## Z13 (16 Jul 2012 às 10:50)

Bragança: Céu limpo  *22,6ºC* e *23%* de hr


A mínima desta noite foi de *12,7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2012 às 11:40)

Bom dia .

Semana de inferno que vêm por ai ...a esta hora o caldo já está aquecer para o almoço ...céu limpo e vento já  de Este,a temperatura a subir que nem um desalmado,com 29.1ºC .


----------



## Geiras (16 Jul 2012 às 13:52)

35ºC por aqui


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2012 às 14:14)

Boas ,por aqui com a fornalha acessa já marca 33.2ºC...vento quente de Este .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2012 às 16:13)

Por aqui a fornalha lá fora já marca 35.6ºC...e eu escondido no escuro ,com um vento muito fraco quente e seco .


----------



## Z13 (16 Jul 2012 às 16:47)

Bragança: *33,2ºC* e *12%* de hr


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Jul 2012 às 19:24)

boas

por aqui o dia esta a ser quente, apesar do vento fraco que sopra desde o inicio da manha... o vento e quente... 

temperaturas: 

14.3º C de minima 
34.3º C de máxima

actuais: 

céu limpo, com algum fumo lá para os lados de mangualde, vento fraco e sigo ainda com uns quentinhos 32.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2012 às 19:50)

Fim de tarde ainda escaldante ,com 34.8ºC e um vento fraco que parece lume .

Dados de hoje 20.1ºC / 35.9ºC .


----------



## Mjhb (16 Jul 2012 às 20:56)

Boa tarde.

Por cá, o dia nasceu quente e com céu limpo. O vento moderado a forte em rajadas foi constante ao longo de toda a manhã, do quadrante E.
À tarde, o céu encobriu parcialmente, devido a incêndios bem perto aqui da localidade, o vento abrandou e a temperatura elevou a um máximo diário de 32,6ºC.

Atual 30,2ºC.


----------



## Norther (16 Jul 2012 às 21:54)

Boas noites, estão 29.9ºC com céu limpo
20% HR (humidade)
1023 hpa (pressão atmosférica)
vento fraco de SE

A máxima no Tortosendo foi de 35.9ºC
a mínima de 17.9ºC

Esta noite prevê-se uma mínima a rondar os 23ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Jul 2012 às 22:11)

Boas, por aqui foi um dia de muito calor 

*Temp. atual 24.5ºC
HR 43%*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2012 às 23:32)

Boas, ...está para durar esta noite ,está um bafo na rua ,com 28.7ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## Fil (17 Jul 2012 às 14:58)

Boas, por aqui tenho 31,0ºC mas a máxima já chegou aos 32,1ºC. A mínima foi de 19,7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2012 às 15:21)

Boa tarde .

A manhã foi passada em banhos ...lá fora,a esta hora,parece o inferno ...está bom para fritar passarinhos na caçarola ,vento fraco e ,com 37.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jul 2012 às 15:48)

Boa tarde. Quer dizer, só por cortesia, que de boa tem pouco... 

Por Viseu, a tarde segue quente e quse sem vento, com tempo muito abafado. Esta manhã, a mínima não chegou aos 23ºC, e ontem pelas 23h30, estavam ainda 29ºC!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2012 às 18:16)

Por aqui está na hora perigosa lá fora ...está um bafo ,com 38.4ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Jul 2012 às 19:27)

boas

por aqui apesar do cagaço que apanhei de noite com um sismo , o dia foi quente por estes lados. 
com o sol sempre a marcar presença, não houve vento... 

extremos: 

19.6ºC de minima
36.7ºC de máxima

atuais: 
céu limpo, sem vento e sigo com 34.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2012 às 19:37)

Boas,por aqui parece o inferno ainda lá fora ,está um bafo...é só ar quente que se apanha ,com 37.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 24.6ºC / 38.6ºC .


----------



## Norther (17 Jul 2012 às 19:52)

Boas tardes estão 32.8ºC com céu limpo
20% HR
1023 hpa
vento fraco de S

O inicio da noite foi bem quente com 30ºC um pouco antes das 24h, tinha descido ate aos 29ºC mas o vento quente moderado e constante que começou pelas 22h fez subir a temperatura, estava um bafo como a muito 

A mínima foi de 19.6ºC
A máxima foi de 39.2ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Jul 2012 às 20:38)

ricardop120 disse:


> boas
> 
> por aqui apesar do cagaço que apanhei de noite com um *sismo* , o dia foi quente por estes lados.
> com o sol sempre a marcar presença, não houve vento...
> ...



O sismo a SW de Tondela segundo o IM, Santa Comba fica bem perto...desde que não haja danos é uma sensação magnifica do poder da natureza! Desculpem o off...


----------



## ACalado (17 Jul 2012 às 20:43)

Boa tarde,

Céu limpo com temperatura de 30ºc


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2012 às 20:48)

Vento fraco de SE e  e ainda 34.4ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Jul 2012 às 21:34)

a temperatura caiu abaixo dos 30º C há pouco... 

céu limpo sem vento e uns abafados 29.5ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Jul 2012 às 21:38)

MarioCabral disse:


> O sismo a SW de Tondela segundo o IM, Santa Comba fica bem perto...desde que não haja danos é uma sensação magnifica do poder da natureza! Desculpem o off...




sim, realmente o nosso planeta é poderoso, o epicentro ficou bem perto de S. Joaninho, já no concelho de santa comba... podem verificar neste mapa interativo. 
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=278351#map


peço desculpa pelo off topic


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2012 às 22:59)

Boas,o vento agora rodou para NNW embora fraco e quente...lá fora ainda está um caldinho ,com 30.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Jul 2012 às 23:11)

despeço-me com ainda 27.4ºC  céu limpo e sem qualquer briza...


----------



## Norther (18 Jul 2012 às 01:21)

Boas noites estão 24.3ºC com céu limpo
21% HR
1024 hpa
vento fraco de N

Esta mais fresco que ontem devido a brisa de N/NW


----------



## Z13 (18 Jul 2012 às 10:30)

Muito quente por Bragança... já estão *31,7ºC*

A mínima foi de 14,9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jul 2012 às 11:44)

Alguns extremos de ontem:

Pinhão - *41,8ºC*
Mirandela - *40,8ºC *
Moncorvo - *37,9ºC*
Miranda do Douro - *37,3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2012 às 11:51)

Mau dia .

Faz hoje quatro anos que postei pela 1ª vez no fórum .

Esta noite ainda foi mais ...não baixou dos 25.4ºC ,pelas 9h já ia nos 30.0ºC ,hoje mais um dia inferno ,neste momento um vento muito fraco que parece lume e com 34.5ºC.


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Jul 2012 às 11:52)

Mário Barros disse:


> Alguns extremos de ontem:
> 
> Pinhão - *41,8ºC*
> Mirandela - *40,8ºC *
> ...



Pinhão foi a Cidade mais quente Mário Barros? Na televisão disseram que foi Santarem, confirmas?
Na tvi disseram que santarem foi a cidade mais quente com 41ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jul 2012 às 11:57)

Miguel96 disse:


> Pinhão foi a Cidade mais quente Mário Barros? Na televisão disseram que foi Santarem, confirmas?
> Na tvi disseram que santarem foi a cidade mais quente com 41ºC.



A estação mais quente ontem:

43,6ºC - Lousã, aeródromo

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/temperaturas-acima-de-40-c-2012-a-6560.html#post333455


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jul 2012 às 12:37)

Bom dia.

Hoje o dia parece um clone do de ontem: nasceu com céu limpo, vento moderado, muito sol e eram já 10h e a temperatura disparava já dos 29ºC.

A mínima rondou os 21,6ºC...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2012 às 12:40)

Hoje o IM dá 40.0ºC para aqui para a cidade...vai a caminho ,com 36.2ºC com um vento fraco de ESE e quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2012 às 13:40)

Actuais 38.0ºC   e vento fraco de SSW.


----------



## Geiras (18 Jul 2012 às 14:20)

39.5ºC na Lousa!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2012 às 14:52)

Neste momento lá fora a fornalha já vai em 39.2ºC e um vento seco e quentissímo de NNW ...não se pôde andar na rua .


----------



## Geiras (18 Jul 2012 às 16:36)

41.2ºC por aqui


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2012 às 16:58)

Por aqui já se passou pelas brasas ...com ambiente que está lá fora,é o que sabe bem ...imagino a esta hora no centro da cidade,deve estar um autêntico forno,com 39.7ºC e algumas nuvens a fazer sombra,vento fraco e muito .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2012 às 17:57)

O vento já rodou para WNW e moderado,mas ainda muito ,com a temperatura já descer,finalmente ,agora é aguardar ,com 37.2ºC


Dados de hoje 25.4ºC / 39.7ºC


----------



## raposo_744 (18 Jul 2012 às 19:00)

a minha estação (oregon) chegou aos 40º
durante a tarde um vento forte fez as pinhas caírem dos pinheiros 
agora sigo com 32º


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Jul 2012 às 19:08)

boas

por aqui o dia foi bem mais fresco devido á ventania que sopra desde o inicio da tarde... o céu esta limpo e sigo com 29.9º C

temperaturas de hoje: 

19.6ºC de minima
33.8ºC de maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2012 às 20:24)

Apesar de o vento estar moderado de WNW,o ambiente na rua ainda está ,com 32.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Jul 2012 às 21:16)

a temperatura vai descendo, com o céu limpo e o vento mais fraco... sigo com 24.2ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Jul 2012 às 22:07)

Boas, depois dos *43.3ºC* de ontem, hoje esteve um pouco mais fresco  *39.9ºC*

*Atuais 22.5ºC
HR 33%
Pressão 1022 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2012 às 23:16)

Boas,vento mais fraco de WNW com cheiro a fumo ,com 28.9ºC .


----------



## tiaguh7 (19 Jul 2012 às 08:53)

Amplitude térmica de 30ºC


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jul 2012 às 09:34)

Por Viseu a manhã nasceu com céu limpo e sol, mas com ambiente empestado de fumo, e sem vento.

Atual 21,8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jul 2012 às 10:58)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia de inferno ...a esta hora o sol já parece lume ,vento muito fraco,com 32.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jul 2012 às 11:58)

O churrasco já está na brasa lá fora...com 34.4ºC .


----------



## Geiras (19 Jul 2012 às 12:25)

35ºC por aqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jul 2012 às 13:24)

Com 36.3ºC...e o churrasco vai-se fazendo...está quieto,só se eu fosse doido ,só no escuro está cá um sufoco


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jul 2012 às 15:01)

Com 37.5ºC e um vento fraco e muito  de W.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Jul 2012 às 21:07)

boas

por aqui o dia ja bem mais fresco, com o ceu limpo e o vento fraco durante a tarde... 

temperaturas: 

15.5ºC de minima 
29.9ºC de maxima

atuais:

céu limpo, sem vento e sigo com 20.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jul 2012 às 21:16)

Boas ...finalmente o ambiente na rua suavizar ,hoje já com brisa,pelo fim da tarde começou chegar vento moderado de WNW,sabe bem  este ar é mais puro ,com 25.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 20.2ºC / 37.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jul 2012 às 23:01)

Boas,a brisa continua...abençoada...já estava com saudades tuas ,com 22.3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jul 2012 às 10:21)

Por Viseu, amanhã nasceu fresca, e com céu nublado e nevoeiro. Entretanto, o céu vai-se rasgando e o sol já se mostrou.

Atual 19,1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jul 2012 às 12:21)

Bom dia.

Esta noite já foi mais fresca ...céu limpo e a temperatura hoje a subir mais devagar,vento fraco de WNW e com 30.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jul 2012 às 16:44)

Boas,isto hoje...lá por fora,está que nem um mimo ,em relação aos ultimos dias,bem melhor,com 33.3ºC e a brisa de NW...já com algum andamento!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jul 2012 às 17:51)

Boas,a brisa já mais moderada,a baixar a temperatura ,com 32.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.1ºC / 33.8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jul 2012 às 19:46)

O céu está nublado quase totalmente por nuvens altas/strato e altocumulus, salvo erro.
Há também muito fumo para lá da serra(região da Guarda)...


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Jul 2012 às 21:14)

boas

por aqui o dia chegou com o céu encoberto por neblina, que se dissipou por volta das 11h. 
de resto o tempo esteve sempre agradável, com o céu limpo e vento moderado durante a tarde... 

temperaturas de hoje:
15.2ºC de minima
27.5ºC de máxima

atuais: céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e sigo com 21.5ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Jul 2012 às 22:52)

Boas, céu pouco nublado

*Temp. 17.1ºC
HR 60%
Pressão 1019 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jul 2012 às 23:13)

Boas,pela segunda noite...direito algum fresco ,com brisa ligeira,com 21.8ºC.


----------



## Serrano (21 Jul 2012 às 14:44)

28ºC no Sarzedo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jul 2012 às 17:00)

Boas ...ambiente mais quente hoje,com 35.0ºC e vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Jul 2012 às 18:44)

Ambiente mais quente hoje que ontem, mas com mais humidade.

Atuais 28,3ºC e 33%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jul 2012 às 21:50)

Boas,tarde e final de tarde ...brisa fraca e ainda 26.5ºC .

Dados de hoje 18.4ºC / 35.3ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Jul 2012 às 22:26)

Boas, hoje foi um dia quente 

*Temp. 21.3ºC
HR 58%
Pressão 1022 hPa
Vento 0.7 km/h de N

Máxima 34.0ºC
Minima 10.2ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Jul 2012 às 13:41)

boas

por aqui ontem o dia foi quente, apesar do vento fraco que se fez sentir ao meio da tarde... 

extremos de ontem: 

16.2ºC de minima 
30.4ºC e maxima


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Jul 2012 às 13:42)

hoje o dia tem estado com céu geralmente limpo e sem vento ate ao momento... sigo com 29.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jul 2012 às 14:23)

Boas,já de volta ...já temos o gajo novamente ,com 34.6ºC e vento fraco e quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jul 2012 às 16:15)

Boas,hoje está mais quentinho ,com um sol muito quente e vento fraco,com 36.8ºC .


----------



## Serrano (22 Jul 2012 às 17:25)

31.6ºC no Sarzedo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jul 2012 às 18:40)

O vento mais moderado já de WNW...mas o ar ainda muito ,com 34.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 21.4ºC / 37.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jul 2012 às 20:57)

Ambiente bem melhor na rua ...o vento continua de WNW,com 29.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jul 2012 às 23:15)

Ambiente ainda morno,esta noite por aqui vai ser ,o vento agora mais fraco de WNW,com 25.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Jul 2012 às 13:46)

boas

ontem o dia foi de céu geralmente limpo com vento fraco durante a tarde... as temperaturas de ontem são as seguintes: 

16.2º C de minima
31.4º C de máxima


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Jul 2012 às 13:47)

hoje a manha foi de sol, sem vento... sigo com 30.4ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Jul 2012 às 17:30)

tarde de vento moderado, mas com o sol a bombar  mas a temperatura já começou a baixar... 

extremos: 

15.8ºC de minima 
31.9ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu limpo, vento moderado e sigo com 29.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jul 2012 às 17:32)

Boa tarde .

Ambiente caloroso...o vento a ficar moderado de WNW,mas muito quente ,com 36.1ºC e a descer .

Dados de hoje 22.1ºC / 38.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jul 2012 às 23:03)

Boas,o ambiente na rua ainda ,com 26.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Jul 2012 às 07:45)

bom dia

por aqui o dia chega com o céu encoberto e alguma nevoa (neblina)... 
não á vento e sigo com 19.3ºC


----------



## Z13 (24 Jul 2012 às 14:20)

Boa tarde!

Por Bragança muito calor *33,8ºC*


----------



## Z13 (24 Jul 2012 às 16:39)

*34,9ºC*


----------



## Norther (24 Jul 2012 às 16:52)

Da para ver formações de nuvens aqui pela serra, a temperatura na Cova da Beira ronda os 33º 35ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Jul 2012 às 19:19)

boas

tarde quente, muito pela ausência de vento por estes lados, apareceram umas nuvens a beira da serra, mas nada de especial... 

temperaturas: 

17.5ºC de minima
31.4ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu limpo sem vento e sigo com 29.0ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Jul 2012 às 07:33)

Boas, por aqui algumas nuvens 

*Temp. 16.3ºC
HR 91%
Pressão 1014 hPa 
Vento nulo*


----------



## dahon (25 Jul 2012 às 09:28)

Por Viseu a esta hora já começam a aparecer os primeiros cumulus.


----------



## Z13 (25 Jul 2012 às 10:05)

Bom dia, 

por Bragança ainda quente e abafado.... mínima de *17,5ºC* e actualmente *28,7ºC*

O céu vai-se apresentando limpo, ou quase!

Vamos mantendo um olho no satélite!


----------



## supercell (25 Jul 2012 às 10:18)

Hoje à tarde a festa por aí é quase garantida, já apareceram algumas nuvens interessantes por aí?


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jul 2012 às 10:37)

supercell disse:


> Hoje à tarde a festa por aí é quase garantida, já apareceram algumas nuvens interessantes por aí?



Ainda é cedo, só a partir do final da manhã.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jul 2012 às 11:18)

Bom dia.

Por Viseu, o dia nasceu com céu parcialmente nublado por altocumulus e cumulus de desenvolvimento, por agora adormecidos. Veremos o que vem aí...


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Jul 2012 às 13:26)

Boas tardes pessoal

É so para avisar que já é vísivel no registo das descargas eléctricas no site do Instituto de Meteorologia registo de descargas eléctricas e também é vísivel ver as nuvens e o tipo de nuvens que são a aproximarem-se neste link:http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/satelite/index.jsp

Preparem as máquinas fotográficas de filmas e fotografar, vai ser uma festa altamente.

Trovoada não é todos os dias pessoal!!!!


----------



## supercell (25 Jul 2012 às 13:29)

Sim, já se notam as nuvens a formar-se:

http://www.meteopt.com/observacao/satelite?time=1343219333


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jul 2012 às 13:32)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boas tardes pessoal
> 
> É so para avisar que já é vísivel no registo das descargas eléctricas no site do Instituto de Meteorologia registo de descargas eléctricas e também é vísivel ver as nuvens e o tipo de nuvens que são a aproximarem-se neste link:http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/satelite/index.jsp
> 
> ...



O site correcto seria este certamente.
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/trovoada/

Pela imagem de satélite que mandaste (pelo link) não é possível ver as descargas.


----------



## vitamos (25 Jul 2012 às 13:32)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boas tardes pessoal
> 
> É so para avisar que já é vísivel no registo das descargas eléctricas no site do Instituto de Meteorologia registo de descargas eléctricas e também é vísivel ver as nuvens e o tipo de nuvens que são a aproximarem-se neste link:http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/satelite/index.jsp
> 
> ...



Irá haver descargas eléctricas hoje certamente... Mas ainda não existe de momento nem uma... Estás a ver o histórico de ontem....


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jul 2012 às 13:57)

Por cá, o céu voltou a encher-se de cumulus que vão lentamente crescendo e engordando... Há já até algumas nuvens altas, como que protótipos de bigorna!

Aguardando...


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Jul 2012 às 14:02)

Eu não vi o histórico de ontem, eu certamente estou a ver o histórico de hoje.

1º vou ás imagens satélite
2º vou selecionar o canal que eu quero e é Combinado
3º Escolho a área que quero, neste caso é portugal continental e cá está, aparecem aquelas nuvens escuras que certamente são de trovoada e algumas já chegaram mesmo a Portugal.
4º Verifico se as imagens satélites são de hoje 2012-07-25 ás 12 horas que neste caso são das 13 horas.

Corrigem-me se não estou em erro.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/satelite/index.jsp

Metam em combinado e em portugal continental.


----------



## vitamos (25 Jul 2012 às 14:03)

Miguel96 disse:


> Eu não vi o histórico de ontem, eu certamente estou a ver o histórico de hoje.
> 
> 1º vou ás imagens satélite
> 2º vou selecionar o canal que eu quero e é Combinado
> ...



Imagens de satélite não mostram descargas eléctricas.... O Mário Barros já colocou o link para o mapa de descargas eléctricas.


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Jul 2012 às 14:11)

vitamos disse:


> Imagens de satélite não mostram descargas eléctricas.... O Mário Barros já colocou o link para o mapa de descargas eléctricas.



Isso eu sei. Mas mostram as nuvens quem contêm as descargas electicas á qual essas descargas estão registadas no site do IM na secção Descargas electicas.


----------



## Vince (25 Jul 2012 às 14:16)

Miguel96 disse:


> É so para avisar que já é vísivel no registo das descargas eléctricas no site do Instituto de Meteorologia registo de descargas eléctricas





Miguel96 disse:


> Eu não vi o histórico de ontem, eu certamente estou a ver o histórico de hoje.



O que o vitamos estava a tentar dizer-te é que o registo que estavas a ver do IM era de ontem, basta seleccionares as descargas em termos horários para veres quando foram.








*Por acaso já existem descargas em Espanha sim, mas ainda não aparecem no site do IM que tem sempre bastante atraso.*








Já agora, há sites bem melhores que o IM, quer para ver satélite, quer para as descargas no norte:

*Satélite:*
http://sat24.com/sp

*Descargas:*
http://www.meteogalicia.es/observacion/raios/raios.action?request_locale=gl

Tem um pouco de calma, e lê com atenção o que te dizem.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jul 2012 às 15:32)

15h30: ainda tudo calmo no território de Portugal Continental

ImapWeather

Amanhã e Sexta-feira teremos também condições propícias para instabilidades nas regiões do norte e interior centro.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jul 2012 às 16:34)

16h30: primeiras descargas eléctricas em território nacional, a afectar o Douro Sul e em progressão para noroeste.

Radar MeteoGalicia

Rainfall Radar Spain

Radar de precipitación: Galicia

Atenção às zonas de vinha do Alto Douro (precipitação forte a muito forte, de curta duração em alguns pontos muito localizados).


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jul 2012 às 16:48)




----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jul 2012 às 17:03)

A instabilidade a progredir de SE pra NW.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Jul 2012 às 17:18)

boas

por aqui esta tudo calmo, céu limpo, apenas alguns cumulos na serra da estrela, o vento sopra fraco de oeste e sigo com 31.6ºC


----------



## Agreste (25 Jul 2012 às 17:29)

Algumas estações da meseta norte em Espanha já reportam acumulados de precipitação ainda que marginais.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jul 2012 às 17:31)

Para já o mapa de descargas do IM mostra muita actividade eléctrica ao longo do vale do Douro, para montante da Régua (temperaturas superiores a 35 ºC em alguns locais).


----------



## Agreste (25 Jul 2012 às 17:35)

Estão a norte do Douro e em princípio não deverá afectar zonas de vindimas.


----------



## -jf- (25 Jul 2012 às 17:37)

Boa tarde a todos
por aqui ja se vai descobrindo uma nuvem ou outra...
sigo com :
Temp:35º
Hum:20%  
Pres:1011


----------



## Teles (25 Jul 2012 às 17:54)




----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jul 2012 às 18:00)

Descargas eléctricas.


----------



## Agreste (25 Jul 2012 às 18:04)

6,1 em Torre de Moncorvo e 2,2 no Pinhão. A temperatura deu um salto para baixo. Actualização das 17h.


----------



## Vince (25 Jul 2012 às 18:45)

Uma célula já morreu, nasceu outra entre Chaves e Vérin que descarregou bastante, e nasceram duas novas mais a sul.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Jul 2012 às 18:49)

boas

cresceu uma pequena célula para os lados de arganil, já se ouve trovões ao longe...


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jul 2012 às 18:52)

Às 18h a poeirada a vir de SE pra península.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Jul 2012 às 19:26)

a pequena célula já se encontra em dissipação... 

atuais: 

céu nublado, vento fraco de oeste e sigo com 29.2ºC 


temperaturas de hoje: 

18.2º C de minima 
32.2º C de máxima


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Jul 2012 às 20:08)

*Aviso:*

O wunderground deu um alerta para *Viseu* ás 2012-07-25 15:00:00 horas que é Thunderstorms Frequentes e dispersas em especial nas zonas montanhosas.


----------



## Vince (25 Jul 2012 às 20:26)

Miguel96 disse:


> ]Aviso:
> 
> O wunderground deu um alerta para *Viseu* ás 2012-07-25 15:00:00 horas que é Thunderstorms Frequentes e dispersas em especial nas zonas montanhosas.




Passou uma célula próximo de Viseu, mas está já a dissipar-se. Era a que o ricardop120 tinha referido e os restos estão agora em São Pedro do Sul. 
Não ligues muito ao WU se tens ferramentas melhores para nowcasting (satélite, radar, descargas, etc).


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jul 2012 às 20:28)

Miguel96 disse:


> *Aviso:*
> 
> O wunderground deu um alerta para *Viseu* ás 2012-07-25 15:00:00 horas que é Thunderstorms Frequentes e dispersas em especial nas zonas montanhosas.



Só para que saibas, os ditos avisos do wunderground são os avisos do IM, vai buscá-los à base de dados da OMM na meteoalarm.eu.


----------



## Vince (25 Jul 2012 às 21:14)

"Filme" da tarde (desde as 15 horas até ao anoitecer)

clicar para aumentar:


----------



## supercell (25 Jul 2012 às 21:19)

Alguém tem fotos da trovoada?


----------



## Snifa (25 Jul 2012 às 23:19)

*Granizo provocou prejuízos nas vinhas de Sabrosa*

Publicado às 22.31


A queda de granizo e o vento forte provocaram, esta quarta-feira, "avultados" prejuízos em vinhas e pomares de três freguesias do concelho de Sabrosa, em área inserida na Região Demarcada do Douro, disse o presidente da autarquia.



foto GLOBAL IMAGENS/ARQUIVO

José Marques, presidente da Câmara de Sabrosa, disse à agência Lusa que cerca das 17 horas começou uma forte trovoada, acompanhada de granizo e vento forte, que atingiu as freguesias de Vilarinho de São Romão, Celeirós e Provesende.

*"Foi tanto o gelo que horas depois ainda se via na berma da estrada e alguns automobilistas queixaram-se também de terem ficado com os carros amolgados", frisou.*

O autarca adiantou que, na quinta-feira de manhã, técnicos da Direção Regional de Agricultura e Pescas do Norte (DRAPN) vão deslocar-se à área afetada para fazerem uma avaliação dos estragos.

No entanto, José Marques salientou que o mau tempo afetou "muitos viticultores" e uma "vasta área".

Muitos destes agricultores vivem exclusivamente da vinha.

O presidente da Casa do Douro (CD), Manuel António Santos, referiu que o granizo afetou "cerca de 50%" das vinhas deste território, salientando ainda que, nesta altura, as videiras já estão com os cachos formados, o que causa ainda mais estragos.

"É mais um problema a juntar aos tantos outros que afetam os nossos viticultores", afirmou.

Para além das vinhas, o mau tempo afetou ainda pomares e hortas.

Em maio, o granizo atingiu também uma área de vinha nas freguesias de Nogueira e de Ermida, no concelho de Vila Real.

Os viticultores afetados reivindicaram "apoios excecionais" ao Governo, saindo por duas vezes à rua, em manifestações de protesto contra a falta de resposta por parte do Ministério da Agricultura.


http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...ho=Sabrosa&Option=Interior&content_id=2687020


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jul 2012 às 00:33)

Saraiva em Lamadarcos, Chaves 







(c) Foto  Luís Carlos Borges (enviada para a TVI)



DEA:


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jul 2012 às 01:03)

Gerofil disse:


> 16h30: primeiras descargas eléctricas em território nacional, a afectar o Douro Sul e em progressão para noroeste. *Atenção às zonas de vinha do Alto Douro (precipitação forte a muito forte, de curta duração em alguns pontos muito localizados).*


----------



## Norther (26 Jul 2012 às 01:28)

Por aqui acabou de cair um aguaceiro
tenho 23.3ºC
48% HR
1016 hpa
vento fraco de W


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jul 2012 às 01:49)

*Douro: Tempestade de granizo*


> Queda de granizo, ventos fortes e trovoada deixaram ontem um rasto de destruição em aldeias dos concelhos de Alijó, Sabrosa e Murça, no Alto Douro. A tempestade destruiu hortas e pomares a 20 agricultores, e uma mulher de 70 anos ficou ferida depois de ser atingida na cabeça por uma bola de granizo.
> 
> CM


----------



## Norther (26 Jul 2012 às 01:53)

vai caindo um aguaceiro pouco intenso mas com pingos bem grossos, ja ouvi um trovão


----------



## Nickname (26 Jul 2012 às 02:11)

bastantes raios por Viseu agora.
p.s. começou a chuviscar


----------



## rodrigom (26 Jul 2012 às 04:12)

Muito chuva e trovoada até há instantes, agora parece estar a acalmar..


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jul 2012 às 04:17)

E continuam a formar-se células pelo Norte! Boa sorte a todos e tentem tirar fotos


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Jul 2012 às 04:31)

que grande trovoada se abateu por aqui, com alguns valentes estouros , tive que deixar passar para poder postar, o quadro da luz estava sempre a ir abaixo 

choveu pouco na cidade, mas na terra onde mora o meu irmão, ele disse-me via sms que teve vento, e granizo... 

tenho pena de não ter uma maquina de filmar para gravar os raios lindos que vi a cair, já tinha saudades
duma coisa destas... os raios caiam com breves intervalos tipo 20 segundos...


----------



## AnDré (26 Jul 2012 às 04:34)

Actividade eléctrica espectacular vista a partir da webcam da Gralheira, Montemuro.

Contei 15 relâmpagos num minuto (entre as 4:27 e as 4:28).
A frequência é brutal!


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jul 2012 às 04:37)

Mais uma foto da Gralheira:






Actividade eléctrica absolutamente brutal.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jul 2012 às 08:10)

Toda a madrugada foi de aguaceiros e trovoadas pela Beira Alta e Douro Sul. Início da manhã com muita actividade convectiva no nordeste transmontano e novas células em formação em quase toda a região centro e em progressão para norte.

Imagem de Satélite às 07h00





Sat24

Descargas eléctricas entre as 01h00 e as 07h00




IM


----------



## raposo_744 (26 Jul 2012 às 08:15)

Bom dia
Aqui por Alvares a noite foi de trovoada  e chuva forte mas sem esragos
Tive que me levantar para recolher almofadas e toalhas do exterior


----------



## Dan (26 Jul 2012 às 08:22)

Bom dia

Chuva e 20,7ºC por agora. A trovoada por aqui limitou-se a uns trovões e alguma chuva.


----------



## Dan (26 Jul 2012 às 09:58)

18,5ºC, chuva e alguns trovões de vez em quando.


----------



## Z13 (26 Jul 2012 às 10:12)

Bom dia, e cá está ela!!

A chuva começou a cair pouco antes das 8h00, embora só tenha acumulado 1mm na minha estação....

A temperatura actual é de 17,9ºC

Vão-se ouvindo trovões e já consegui observar um raio nuvem-terra a Este da cidade (perto das 9h00). Lindo!


----------



## Serrano (26 Jul 2012 às 10:37)

Aqui na Covilhã também tivemos a nossa dose de trovoada esta madrugada, mas sem ser nada de especial.


----------



## Norther (26 Jul 2012 às 11:13)

Alguma trovoada mas nada de especial mesmo, o aguaceiro foi muito fraco e por breves instantes pelo menos na zona do Tortosendo apesar de serem pingos grossos.
Agora céu limpo e a temperatura ronda os 27ºC com vento do quadrante N

Parece que a festa anda por Trás os Montes


----------



## dahon (26 Jul 2012 às 11:22)

Boas.

Pelo que o meus pais disseram ouviu-se e viu-se trovoada desde as 2 até ás 4 da manhã praticamente sem interrupção, mas como o je têm um sono mais profundo que a fossa das marianas não deu por nada.

Espero que a trovoada volte ainda hoje.


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Jul 2012 às 11:29)

dahon disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Pelo que o meus pais disseram ouviu-se e viu-se trovoada desde as 2 até ás 4 da manhã praticamente sem interrupção, mas como o je têm um sono mais profundo que a fossa das marianas não deu por nada.
> 
> Espero que a trovoada volte ainda hoje.



Parece que vais ter sorte olha so para o satélite do IM em combinado.
Se essas nuvens forem na direcção de SW,S, SE terás conserteza alguma coisa.


----------



## vitamos (26 Jul 2012 às 11:46)

Miguel96 disse:


> Parece que vais ter sorte olha so para o satélite do IM em combinado.
> Se essas nuvens forem na direcção de SW,S, SE terás conserteza alguma coisa.



As formações deslocam-se para Norte. Agora ao longo dia irão formar-se novas células, que teraõ o mesmo movimento à partida do dia de ontem deslocando-se principalmente de SSE para NNO.


----------



## dahon (26 Jul 2012 às 11:50)

Miguel96 disse:


> Parece que vais ter sorte olha so para o satélite do IM em combinado.
> Se essas nuvens forem na direcção de SW,S, SE terás conserteza alguma coisa.



Pois o problema é estão a ir na direcção N, NW.
Ver este link  http://sat24.com/en/sp

Corrijam-me se estiver errado, mas penso que a instabilidade para Viseu se houver condições para tal virá de S, SE. Provavelmente "lançada"(não me vem o termo correcto à cabeça) pela Serra da Estrela.

Cumps

Edit  O vitamos antecipou-se.


----------



## ALV72 (26 Jul 2012 às 11:53)

Eu acordei em Poiares ás 4.15 com trovoada ao longe e com pingas grossas a caír, que molharam a estrada mas pouco !
Como tinha as janelas abertas ouvi mais facimlmente o barulho e tive que as ír fechar, não fosse ficar com tudo encharcado.

João


----------



## vitamos (26 Jul 2012 às 11:54)

dahon disse:


> Corrijam-me se estiver errado, mas penso que a instabilidade para Viseu se houver condições para tal virá de S, SE. Provavelmente "lançada"(não me vem o termo correcto à cabeça) pela Serra da Estrela.
> 
> Cumps



Correcto. A haver actividade (que se espera) seguirá o mesmo padrão do dia de ontem, subindo em movimento essencialmente SSE para NNO... Resta saber se as zonas de iniciação serão as mesmas, mas tudo indica isso... Poderá ser uma má notícia para os Agricultores, nomeadamente os produtores de vinho, na região do Douro... Mas veremos...


----------



## Z13 (26 Jul 2012 às 12:22)

Aqui por Bragança começa a aliviar um pouco, com 3mm recolhidos, mas acima de tudo uma temperatura de *19,5ºC* que permite recuperar dos  calorosos dias anteriores...


----------



## miguelgjm (26 Jul 2012 às 12:53)

AnDré disse:


> Actividade eléctrica espectacular vista a partir da webcam da Gralheira, Montemuro.
> 
> Contei 15 relâmpagos num minuto (entre as 4:27 e as 4:28).
> A frequência é brutal!



A frequência foi algo brutal, mas pelo que vi ontem à noite a Zona do montemuro até foi das menos atingidas. Eu de minha casa (Termas do carvalhal), contei 10 relâmpagos em cerca de 15 segundos. Desde o montemuro até Viseu, eram descargas por todo o lado. Assombroso, até para quem adora trovoada como eu


----------



## dahon (26 Jul 2012 às 14:10)

Já se ouve o ronronar dos trovões de uma célula a nordeste de Viseu.


----------



## dahon (26 Jul 2012 às 15:04)

Infelizmente pra já está tudo a passar a E, NE.


----------



## DRC (26 Jul 2012 às 15:07)

Pelo que se vê na webcam, parece estar a chover bem em Trancoso.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Jul 2012 às 15:07)

Boas
Por aqui a manhã foi de céu nublado. Vão crescendo alguns cúmulos na serra da Estrela mas nada de especial. O vento sopra fraco a moderado de Oeste...
Sigo com 31.2ºC


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jul 2012 às 15:11)

Bom dia.

Por Viseu, foi uma madrugada muito atribulada. Apesar de uma acumulação de apenas 5,5mm, houve trovoada e bem forte por mais de 2h, pelo menos das 3h ás 5h, onde foi quase impossível adormecer.
A frequência e intensidade da tempestade foi tal, que houve altura em que houve 7 relâmpagos nem com 1s de intervalo. ASSOMBROSO! E granizo também grande, felizmente por menos de 5minutos.

Esta tarde, o calor é muito, com tempo abafado por alguma humidade da madrugada, mas por agora tudo está calmo. Veremos o virá daqui!


----------



## DRC (26 Jul 2012 às 15:19)

Vê-se GRANIZO a cair agora em Trancoso, na webcam.


----------



## Mago (26 Jul 2012 às 15:25)

DRC disse:


> Pelo que se vê na webcam, parece estar a chover bem em Trancoso.



Boas de berlinde branco por Trancoso, isto vai fazer estragos.....






Foto retirada de um colega do facebook


----------



## dahon (26 Jul 2012 às 16:23)

Por aqui a trovoada continua a rondar, nada de especial.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jul 2012 às 16:28)

A situação parece ser algo intensa, os topos da nuvem parecem ser altos o que poderá causar episódios de granizo forte, como já foi observado em Trancoso.


----------



## João Soares (26 Jul 2012 às 17:02)

Boa Tarde! 

Estive a falar com alguns habitantes da aldeia de Celeirós do Douro, Sabrosa. 
Os estragos são muitos, principalmente na agricultura, onde mais de 90% da vinha ficou completamente destruída, assim como olivais e outras árvores de fruto. Alguns carros ficaram danificados com amolgadelas e vidros partidos e também há casos de alguns telhados com telhas partidas.

Deixo aqui uma foto que encontrei no Facebook, de um grupo existente da aldeia.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jul 2012 às 17:08)

Olá

O Radar de precipitación: Galicia aponta para precipitação muito forte esta tarde numa área próxima a Resende ...

Um alinhamento convectivo de orientação sudoeste/nordeste desloca-se para noroeste, atravessando agora o maciço montanhoso formado pelas serras do Marão e do Alvão, provocando precipitações muito fortes em alguns locais. Note-se que o sistema se encontra em deslocamento, pelo que cada local será afectado por esta linha de instabilidade por um período de tempo entre 15 a 30 minutos ...

Radar em movimento

*Chove de forma generalizada por quase todo o distrito de Vila Real e de Bragança; trovoadas frequentes e concentradas.*

*PRECAUÇÃO EXTREMA POR QUEM CIRCULE PELO IP4 NA SERRA DO MARÃO*


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Jul 2012 às 17:27)

Isto aqui está a ficar medonho...


----------



## Agreste (26 Jul 2012 às 17:29)

ferreira5 disse:


> Isto aqui está a ficar medonho...



Dilúvio? Trovoada forte? Rajadas de vento?


----------



## Z13 (26 Jul 2012 às 17:44)

Agreste disse:


> Dilúvio? Trovoada forte? Rajadas de vento?



Trovoada forte e muita chuva...

9,5mm em 20/25 minutos


----------



## Snifa (26 Jul 2012 às 17:59)

Muita chuva grossa torrencial  e trovoada intensa com descargas quase de 5 em 5 segundos em Azinhoso ( a 5 Km de Mogadouro,distrito Bragança) segundo informação que tive agora mesmo através de familiares na zona.


----------



## Z13 (26 Jul 2012 às 18:02)

Por aqui abrandou um pouquinho... Quer o aparato eléctrico quer a precipitação, contudo, na ultima hora registei 12,5mm


----------



## DRC (26 Jul 2012 às 18:17)

Informaram-me há cerca de 1 hora que havia trovoada na zona do Sabugal.


----------



## Dan (26 Jul 2012 às 19:25)

Dum filme que fiz esta tarde.


----------



## Norther (26 Jul 2012 às 19:46)

A pouco caiu um aguaceiro que deu so para borrifar a terra  parece que a grande animação aconteceu a norte da Serra da Estrela 





estão 28.1ºC e céu nublado
36% HR
1015 hpa
vento fraco de SE


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Jul 2012 às 19:50)

Boas, por aqui algumas células ao longe, ás 2:30 trovejou e choveu *6.2 mm*

*Temp. 26.7ºC
HR 58%
Pressão 1015 hPa
Vento 2.9 de NWN*


----------



## supercell (26 Jul 2012 às 20:23)

> Dum filme que fiz esta tarde.



Dá para ver que por aí a trovoada foi bem forte...


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Jul 2012 às 21:25)

boas

por aqui tarde de vento moderado de oeste, apareceram muitos cumulos, mais para a serra da estrela... 

extremos: 

16.9º C de minima
31.9º C de máxima


atuais: 

céu limpo, vento agora mais fraco e sigo com 22.9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jul 2012 às 21:33)

As trovoadas desta tarde, das 13 às 21 horas.


----------



## Snifa (26 Jul 2012 às 21:53)

Fotos que ilustram bem o tamanho do granizo que caiu ontem na zona do Douro:














Fonte:http://www.jn.pt/multimedia/galeria.aspx?content_id=2687893


----------



## Norther (26 Jul 2012 às 22:05)

Boas noites, por aqui passa tudo ao lado  
Deixo algumas fotos desta manha e tarde


----------



## Norther (26 Jul 2012 às 22:11)

Mário Barros disse:


> As trovoadas desta tarde, das 13 às 21 horas.




Mário como fazes para copiar essas animações?


----------



## supercell (26 Jul 2012 às 22:12)

WOW, esse granizo era enorme. 
Fotos fantásticas da trovoada.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jul 2012 às 22:16)

Norther disse:


> Mário como fazes para copiar essas animações?



O servidor do meteopt que tem um script para fazer isso, em dias como hoje.


----------



## Norther (26 Jul 2012 às 22:34)

Mário Barros disse:


> O servidor do meteopt que tem um script para fazer isso, em dias como hoje.




Pois já suspeitava  obg


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Jul 2012 às 00:19)

grandes fotos  ´r fantástico ver essas formações enormes

é impressionante o tamanho do granizo...


----------



## Teles (27 Jul 2012 às 11:40)

Excelente registo Norther e Dan obrigado pela partilha


----------



## Brigantia (27 Jul 2012 às 12:25)

Grandes fotos Norther e Dan


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Jul 2012 às 13:08)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de céu encoberto por neblina. 

atuais: 

neste momento já começou a limpar, não ha vento e sigo com 27.4º C...


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jul 2012 às 14:45)

*Radares meteorológicos*:

Radar MeteoGalicia

Rainfall Radar Spain

Radar de precipitación: Galicia


----------



## CptRena (27 Jul 2012 às 16:00)

Está intenso, ali ao redor de Vilar Formoso. As imagens assim o mostram 






©Sat24/Eumetsat/Met Office





copyright © 2008 EUMETSAT/IM





copyright © 2008 IM


----------



## Vince (27 Jul 2012 às 16:21)

Está muito forte essa em Espanha junto à fronteira, mas antes houve ali qualquer coisa no Douro que aniquilou completamente uma célula numa ápice, só sobraram os _outflow boundaries_. 

Não sei bem porquê, como hoje o fluxo já rodou para SO-NE talvez tenha entrado naquela zona interior algum ar marítimo mais estável. É uma possível explicação, mas ainda bem, a célula estava novamente em cima da zona que tem sido mais castigada.

Vamos ver o que acontece a seguir com mais umas horas de sol.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jul 2012 às 17:07)

Vince disse:


> Está muito forte essa em Espanha junto à fronteira, mas antes houve ali qualquer coisa no Douro que aniquilou completamente uma célula numa ápice, só sobraram os _outflow boundaries_.
> 
> Não sei bem porquê, como hoje o fluxo já rodou para SO-NE talvez tenha entrado naquela zona interior algum ar marítimo mais estável. É uma possível explicação, mas ainda bem, a célula estava novamente em cima da zona que tem sido mais castigada.
> 
> Vamos ver o que acontece a seguir com mais umas horas de sol.



Sim, houve entrada de ar marítimo, nota-se pelo vento, tempo fresco e húmido. Penso que por Viseu, o evento acabou, e naõ deu mais pela "proximidade ao mar"


----------



## DRC (27 Jul 2012 às 17:49)

Informaram-me agora mesmo de que chove com grande intensidade na povoação de Rendo, concelho do Sabugal e que há trovoada também.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jul 2012 às 17:52)

Os radares meteorológicos (*link`s numa mensagem mais abaixo*) indicam duas áreas de* precipitação muito forte* esta tarde: entre Vila Real e Chaves e na região da Guarda/Vilar Formoso.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Jul 2012 às 17:54)

sim, concordo com o pedro, por aqui a tarde já foi mais fresca com um ventinho fresco e humido que tem durado toda a tarde... de certeza que acabou o evento nesta zona... a temperatura desceu e nem dos 29º C passou... 

temperaturas de hoje: 

18.4ºC de minima 
28.3ºC de maxima

atuais: 

céu limpo, vento fraco e sigo com 26.3ºC

** mais logo reporto a partir de gouveia


----------



## *Marta* (27 Jul 2012 às 18:09)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui, Guarda, começa agora a trovoada, depois de dois dias de praticamente só ameaças (trovejou um pouco na 1.ª noite, mas nada de especial). Alguém me consegue dizer/explicar a evolução das células nesta zona? Algum cuidado em especial?


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jul 2012 às 18:21)

WebCam:

Trancoso

Covilhã

Manteigas

*Final de tarde com instabilidade geral nos distritos de Bragança, Vila Real, Guarda e norte de Viseu: aguaceiros e trovoadas.*


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Jul 2012 às 22:10)

Boas, por aqui foi um dia relativamente fresco

*Máxima de 27.7ºC

Atual de 18.8ºC
HR 81%
Pressão 1017 hPa
Vento 2.2 km/h de NE*


----------



## CptRena (28 Jul 2012 às 02:37)

Nuvens Mammatus apanhadas pela webcam de Trancoso






E agora à noite parece que nevou 






Fonte: http://meteo.home.sapo.pt/webcam.htm


----------



## Vince (28 Jul 2012 às 03:11)

Pedro disse:


> Sim, houve entrada de ar marítimo, nota-se pelo vento, tempo fresco e húmido. Penso que por Viseu, o evento acabou, e naõ deu mais pela "proximidade ao mar"



Sim, a impressão foi afinal acertada e bem confirmada por ti, na verdade a animação de satélite está espectacular, amanhã vou fazer um post especial sobre o assunto.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jul 2012 às 11:10)

A madrugada foi de céu nublado e nevoeiro, que havia-se já formado durante o final da tarde. Sim, ao final da tarde, ainda com sol, já havia uma névoa e uma brisa gélida de W.
Vince, é a prova definitiva da chegada do ar marítimo. Por isso, para hoje em Viseu não espero nem nebulosidade...

Entretanto, o céu já abriu e o sol dá ar da sua graça.

Atual 22,3ºC, com mínima de cerca de 19ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jul 2012 às 12:39)

Céu pouco nublado, com algumas formações a SE/S. Vento fraco, por vezes moderado, da mesma direção.

Atuais 25,3ºC e 55%HR.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jul 2012 às 13:23)

Miranda do Douro ontem com 31,4 mm. Excelente marca  .


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Jul 2012 às 13:57)

boas

por gouveia a manha foi de céu limpo e sem vento... 

atuais: 

céu nublado, com uns cúmulos já bem formados na serra ja troveja na serra.
não hã vento e sigo com 30.2


----------



## panda (28 Jul 2012 às 14:01)

Forte temporal que se esta a abater sobre o Tortosendo em poucos minutos já se registaram : 16.7 mm de precipitação. Temperatura actual as 14h | 19.8ºC


----------



## Serrano (28 Jul 2012 às 15:02)

Forte trovoada também no Sarzedo cerca das 14 horas, com a temperatura a descer até 15.3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jul 2012 às 15:24)

Céu maioritariamente nublado por cumulus e cumulunimbus, mas não me parece que para cá venha alguma coisa. O vento de W leva tudo...

Atuais 28,1ºC e 51%HR.


----------



## DRC (28 Jul 2012 às 15:52)

Parece que a trovoada volta a atingir a zona do Sabugal, informaram-me que estão a haver problemas com as comunicações.


----------



## supercell (28 Jul 2012 às 15:55)

São bem visíveis as células no interior...


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jul 2012 às 17:23)

supercell disse:


> São bem visíveis as células no interior...



Não são assim tão "chocantes" além de ser tudo muito residual.


----------



## DRC (28 Jul 2012 às 18:26)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não são assim tão "chocantes" além de ser tudo muito residual.



O ar que vem do oceano acabou por desfazer as células e impedir que se formassem mais.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Jul 2012 às 18:31)

boas

por Gouveia esta tudo calmo , céu pouco nublado, vento fraco de oeste e sigo com 29.5ºC...


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jul 2012 às 18:34)

Por Viseu, o céu está limpo, o vento é fraco a moderado de NW a W, e o ambiente está ameno, a refrescar.
Nota-se bem que o ar atlântico vai ganhando terreno.


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Jul 2012 às 20:12)

Boas, por aqui uns agradaveis *25.4ºC
HR 55%
Pressão 1018 hPa
Vento 4.3 km/h de WNW*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2012 às 21:55)

Boas,já voltei ...alguns dias,fora daqui...

Não está mau o ambiente na rua,brisa e uns bons 22.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.7ºC / 29.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2012 às 00:07)

Com 20.3ºC e brisa...


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Jul 2012 às 13:49)

extremos de ontem de Gouveia: 

15.4º C de minima

31.8º C de maxima


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Jul 2012 às 13:50)

hoje a manha foi de céu limpo, com uma leve neblina nas primeiras horas da manha... sigo com 30.2ºC


----------



## Serrano (29 Jul 2012 às 16:05)

28.5ºC no Sarzedo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2012 às 17:00)

Boa tarde .

A noite...lá foi fresca ,ajudou a refrescar a casa,depois de alguns dias fechada ...o dia de hoje já ,céu sem nuvens ,com 32.8ºC e vento de SW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2012 às 18:41)

Boas,sol ainda quente...já com a brisa suavizar o ambiente ,com 31.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.2ºC / 32.9ºC.


----------



## Fil (29 Jul 2012 às 19:39)

Boas, por aqui tenho 24,9ºC e céu quase limpo. Mínima de 14,8ºC e máxima de 26,4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2012 às 21:13)

Boas,com 25.6ºC e vento de WNW...brisa !


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Jul 2012 às 08:01)

bom dia

*por aqui o dia chega com céu limpo, sem vento e sigo com 16.0ºC


ontem, em Gouveia o dia foi igualmente de céu limpo e com algum vento fraquinho. 
14.9º C de minima
32.1º C de máxima


* atualmente já em santa comba dão.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2012 às 12:36)

Bom dia .

Muito sol...com ambiente em aquecimento ainda lento ,com 29.5ºC e vento de SW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2012 às 13:32)

Vai subindo...31.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2012 às 15:19)

Boas  ,vento quente de SW,com 33.3ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Jul 2012 às 18:00)

tarde de céu limpo e de vento fraco. 

extremos de hoje: 

13.1ºC de minima
29.1ºC de máxima

atuais: céu limpo, vento fraco e sigo com 27.9ºC


----------



## Mjhb (30 Jul 2012 às 19:30)

Céu limpo e vento moderado de W/SW.

Atuais 26,5º e 37%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2012 às 19:47)

Boas,tarde ...o vento continua moderado de SWW,muito sol ,com 30.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.5ºC / 34.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2012 às 20:49)

O vento agora mais de NW...lá vai baixando devagar ,com 27.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2012 às 23:13)

Boas,temperatura ainda tropical ,com 22.6ºC e vento fraco de WNW.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Jul 2012 às 23:23)

tudo calmo por aqui, céu limpo agora sem vento e sigo com 18.0ºC


----------



## Mjhb (31 Jul 2012 às 09:59)

Bom dia.

Hoje o dia despertou com céu nublado e alguma neblina, com vento fraco e tempo fresco, bom para refrescar o meu quartinho a 25ºC... 
Já ontem tinha achado estranho o facto de ter nascido com céu limpo, mas hoje o S.Pedro já se redimiu... 

Atuais 18,0ºC e 69%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2012 às 12:26)

Bom dia .

Pela madrugada e manhã de hoje...muito nevoeiro e fresco ,céu limpo e vento fraco de SSE,com 25.4ºC...nada mau...por agora .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2012 às 15:04)

Boas ...muito sol,hoje o vento moderado de SSW,não está deixar subir muito a temperatura ,com 31.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Jul 2012 às 18:40)

boas

dia de sol por aqui, mas muito fresco de manha, com bastante orvalhada. 
o vento sopra fraquito desde o meio da tarde... sigo com 24.6ºC 


extremos: 

16.8º C de minima
27.0º C de máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2012 às 18:40)

Boas,o vento continua moderado,agora de WNW e ajudar a descer a temperatura ,com 29.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.4ºC / 32.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2012 às 22:36)

Boas,noite de lua grande ...tudo calmo ,com 22.7ºC e vento já muito fraco de NW.


----------

